# fet April _may 2015 cycle buddies



## jojo1987 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi I am hoping to go through fet in April would like some cycle buddies who are going through it April_ may 2015


----------



## RUBY123 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi jojo
I'm waiting for my period so can start natural FET with Argc  with PGS for recurrent failed  ivf


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi jojo, it depends when you mean. I have DR scan end March, transfer about mid April and testing early May if all goes to plan. 

What are your estimated dates? xx


----------



## jojo1987 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi i am just waiting for an appointment im hoping to start end of April beginning of may


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

I am waiting for my 1st natural FET end of April. My transfer was cancelled last month due to risk of OHSS. 

Patiently waiting but wishing the time away


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi!

I'm starting an FET with ARGC in early April once AF appears. Ruby123 - we might cross paths at the clinic! 

Good luck to everyone.

Boo xx


----------



## RUBY123 (Mar 5, 2009)

That's great boo13 , I hope AF arrive in early April so we can be cycle buddies


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm expecting AF around Easter weekend, so I'm sure we will be quite close together.


----------



## AyshaKyrah (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi all.

I start down regging on wed for my first FET (medicated).
Anyone else around the same stage? X


----------



## Rose5 (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi I'm waiting for my period due end of March to do a natural FET hopefully mid April but if my period is late and I can't get my baseline scan as the clinic is closed over easter I have to wait until next month 😁. I had a fresh cycle in Feb but my progesterone level was too high to do the transfer so we froze 3 3 day embies so now I feel like iv been waiting forever ! It was my first cycle and I'm desperate just to get on with it. Hopefully everything will go to plan this time . Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## triplespin (Dec 6, 2013)

Hello
I started DR on Sunday for medicated FET. It's my first one and I am going transfer will be end April or early May as I have v long cycles. 

Ayshakyrah - we are pretty much synced up!


----------



## cherrypeanutpie (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello, can I join this? Had our appointment for FET today and start down reg on 1st April. Feeling nervous as we only have one embryo in the freezer so will be good to have some moral support!


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello everyone Hope you don't mind if I join in. I started taking tablets yesterday. Three times a day.I have my scan on the 17th. This is my first and only frostie - funded - so here goes nothing Xx


----------



## RUBY123 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi all, 
I hope all doing well, I had my cd 1 blood test, Argc said they well call today to tell if I'm good to go for natural FET but they didn't , I kept waiting for the call but I guess they are busy after Easter , I will call tomorrow .


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Ruby, I had CD 1 bloods last thurs and it looks like a natural cycle for me, possibly with immune support. I'm in on Monday for a scan and to retest immunes. All being well, my 2 embies will be coming home in a couple of weeks, can't wait!

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi ladies.

I'm waiting for AF to start (hopefully in a week or so) for my medicated FET. Having it done at ERI and they said the transfer will be done in May sometime.

How long is medicated FET process exactly?


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Hi ladies

Just thought I'd pop in and say hi, and I wish you all the luck in the world xx

I'm currently on the dreaded 2ww from a FeT...not long left now xx


----------



## Blacksand (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks, Audiproncess. 

Is there a ******** page for fertility friends for the different UK clinics?  Would be nice if we could recognise each other whilst sitting in the waiting room.


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Blacksand- I know people have set up groups to keep in touch on ** with people that they are maybe cycling the same time as, but its not a fertility friends group if that makes sense? Xx


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi ladies!

Can I tentatively join you please?

I've got my day 10 appointment for natural cycle FET today.. no idea what to expect as this is the first time we've been here after failed IVF due to OHSS.

I didn't ovulate last month for the first time since charting (5 years !) so am not banking on anything. Just hoping, as ever! Hoping to have more of an idea on timelines etc this afternoon too, as I usually have short (25/6 day cycles.)

Lots of luck and love to you Audiprincess  and to all! X


----------



## summerbell (May 12, 2011)

Hi Ladies
I have started the cycle again    Ready turn back into a crazy lady - my poor husband.  Had my decapeptyl jab yesterday and back in 2 weeks to hopefully start HRT and the progesterone all things being equal.  Hoping to transfer mid may.


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi ladies,

Had my deacpeptyl jab on Monday -AF due next week transfer (only one left eeekk) 5th of May.

Such a nerve racking time as we only have the one in the freezer!!


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

Aw thanks Buddy, just seen u have 12 frosties...that's an amazing number...well done 😘 hope ur appointment goes ok xx


----------



## RUBY123 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi all, I have mid cycle scan on the Tuesday , I hope everything goes well I usually have long cycle between 35 to 40 days, let's hope I ovulate sooner than later . I'm coming from Jordan , I wonder how is the weather these days , do I need to bring heavy cloths.?


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Ruby, I've got my mid cycle scan on Monday. 
The weather here is very nice at the moment and looks to be staying that way over the next week. Not as hot as Jordan! But good for the UK in April.


----------



## Jellyjellybelly (Feb 28, 2014)

I started my tablets on the 2nd... Scan on Monday then hopefully all systems go! Only have 2 frosties fingers crossed they make it!


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello all.
So I started taking tablets on the 6th and af was a lot shorter than normal I assume that's the tablets kicking in which is a good thing, it seems like I'm ovulating as I have the egg like mucus (sorry tmi) has anyone else exexperienced this? My scan is on friday (17th) so hopefully all is ok. We only have one frostie left and it's a 5 day blast.I'm hoping that it works ok.How's everyone feeling? Xxxx


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Honkiepink,

I'm so excited but terrified at the same time! I'm in tomorrow for my mid cycle scan and to retest immunes. All being well, the transfer should take place sometime next week xx


----------



## RUBY123 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi all, 
Feeling the same boo excited and terrified but I have a really good reason I have been spotting since yesterday night , it never happened before but this is my first cycle post D&C I already booked a flight and the hotel I hope that spotting ends and won't effect on the cycle I'm really worried


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh bless you Ruby, I really hope the spotting is nothing, I'm sure it's not. When is your appointment? X


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi boo,

Yes very exciting and worrying at the same time.I'm going into this cycle with a very different outlook.in my head I feel like it's not going to work so I'm not getting my hopes up at all.we might be moving in three weeks and I should have the frostie on board by  then which is great as I have an excuse to get out of doing anything lol. Last time I got my hopes up and believed it was going to work so when it didn't I was gutted and fell off the rails a bit so this time I just Can't allow myself to get carried away. Sorry if this is to negative but it's just how I feel. Ruby fingers crossed spotting is nothing to worry about,for most it can be a good sign 😘😀 Xxx


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

It's hard balancing feelings. I was the same on my first round, really thought It would worked and was shattered when It didn't. On one side, I'm quietly confident this time as ARGC have been incredibly thorough and have dealt with my immune issues, but on the other side, I'm scared that it won't work and I really don't know what we do then! I'm just trying to take each day as it comes! X


----------



## RUBY123 (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanx boo , my appointment is on Tuesday . Wish me luck


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Sending you lots of luck! X


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

It's definitely hard balancing feelings,everyday is a battle.it's hard enough as it is then someone will announce Their joy!! My manager is 28 weeks,my friend is 6 months my other friend is due in a week and my best friends baby is three months,there's so many others I'm just surrounded!!  There's no escape from it just constant reminders. I'm finding myself shutting myself away from it all throwing myself into other things.it's very lonely this infertility business. So glad I can ccome on ff and discuss things where people actually understand.  Sorry for the negative post. The nurse said there are no side effects to these tablets but iv been super snappy at the hubs all day,poor thing lol xx


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

It is a very lonely journey. I too am surrounded by pregnant women, it's hard to not feel bitter and resentful. I've found that I'm staying at home more and avoiding situations where I know there will be pregnant women and babies. A lot of women are pregnant at work which makes of really difficult. I do my best to swap shifts so that I can keep my distance. It's awful! I hate feeling this way, but I just can't help it. Everyday is a battle, I'm just trying my best to crack on with things x


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi ladies. 

AF arrived on Friday and so I'm now about to do our first natural FET after a unsuccessful first icsi. Have first scan to check there's an egg growing on Friday (17th). 

I'm definitely trying to keep my expectations low this time. Whilst having 2 back to maximise chances! Lol. 

Wishing everybody loads if luck and baby dust this time round!!!


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Happy Monday ladies hopefully the start of a good week for us all  

Boo and Jellyjellybelly, good luck with your scans today. I have another one this afternoon as well, to check follicle size/lining. I tested a pos ov surge today which is some good news as I was worried I wouldn't ovulate (still may not I guess so not out of the woods yet) so today I have to take my Hcg shot and start my clexane for thrombophilia. All fingers and toes and everything else crossed for Transfer at the end of this week.

Hanh I am doing a natural cycle as well and it's all new to me - it's nice not having all the drugs on board but also worrying leaving things more to chance!

Audiprincess sending you loads of love for test day. Hope you have survived the 2ww okayish!

Honkiepink/Boo I echo all your thoughts about this lonely business - I am surrounded by pregnancy and babies. Lately I've just been avoiding situations which is sad, as I don't want to miss out on these things but sometimes it's just too painful. I tend to keep everything between hubby and myself which is also hard as sometimes you need a bit of extra support.


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Morning!

Well I was in and out of the clinic in half an hour! All looked well on the scan. I've got a dominant folly on my right ovary and lining is triple layer, so they are happy with it. I had bloods done, so just got to wait for a call this afternoon for further instructions. The doctor said most likely I'll be asked to start tracking ovulation. My immunes results should be back by the end of the week, so we will see if I need further treatment for that or not (I'm expecting I will). 
Anyways, that's it for me at the moment.

Good luck today Jelly and Buddy. 

Hope everyone is doing ok. 

Boo xx


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Great news Boo!

We are thinking of going to ARGC next time if this doesn't happen, so you will have to let me know how your experience is.

I've never had immune testing and really think I need to.

Thanks for the luck


----------



## Lara10 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello Ladies,


I hope you don't mind my crashing this thread.  We are about to embark on a medicated FET (most likely in  May) and was wondering if you can share with me the steps involved (starting from down regulation, etc) as right now I have only generalities from my clinic and I am looking for specifics (I am a real planner and am driving myself cray with he what if's, trying to plan out possible transfer dates, when I should get scans, etc).  


Can you please help with a general outline of what happens during a medicated FET?


Thanks so much and best of luck to everyone!!


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Buddy, as far as my old clinic were concerned, everything was perfect after I had my tubes removed. After our BFN, I did some research and it transpired that women who have had tubal issues/hydrosalpinx are often suseptable to immunes issues, hence the move to ARGC. It turns out my cytokines were through the roof and NK cells were over normal range. This has all been treated now, so fingers crossed it all works! X


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi boo...

That's really interesting..I also had hydro with both tubes now snipped. Can you tell me do you know of any research supporting that as I am on the NHS at Guy's Hosp in London and they often won't do any extras without the evidence...I haven't asked them about this as I had no idea. Seeing your post I think I should maybe get this checked out before transferring my two embies this month?

Would your clinic recommend that do you think? 

X


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

Sorry for the inquisition!


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi hanh,

Unfortunately the NHS won't test immunes as its not part of the NICE guidelines. However, if you feel strongly about it, you can do your NHS cycle and then get immune support from another clinic in tandem. I know DR Gorgy does this a lot. Might be worth a consultation? I'm with ARGC and they specialise in immunes, but you have to cycle with them.
I'd recommend getting the book "Is your body baby friendly" by Alan Beer. It outlines all the different immune issues and how they are treated, it's really helped me understand it fully.

I hope this helps! Feel free to PM me any other questions.

Boo x


----------



## Audiprincess (May 7, 2012)

BFn for us, I wish u all the best of luck on ur journeys xx


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

So sorry Audi xx


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

So sorry Audiprincess. xxx


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Argh Audi that's crap. Sending lots and lots of love xx


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks Boo.. testing immunes is definitely next on the list. When we were investigating the causes for our multiple miscarriages we kind of 'stopped' at my thrombophilia diagnosis, but I suspect that's not the complete story. Thank you for the book recommendation too.

My friend recently had success on her first go at IVF at ARGC with previous failed attempts at other clinics - seems they know what they're doing!

Lara - sorry I can't help you as I'm doing a natural cycle but I totally get where you're coming from being a planner, it's one of the things which has been really tough for me during this process, having to learn to take each appointment at a time and not think ahead as nothing is ever set in stone x


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear that audi sending massive hugs xxxxx 
Boo - I hide away and avoid any situation that I can,I don't want to as that's just not me but I feel safe in my little bubble at home with the hubs ,hate it when someone comes along and pops it. I found it interesting what you said about the hydro.I might mention that on Friday at my scan.
Lara - I to am a planner which is why I find the situation extra hard to deal with.you've just gotta go with the flow I'm afraid and put your energy into things that you do have control over xxxx


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi girls - hope you're all doing well.

I've had some bad news this morning, my 6 2PN frosties that were taken out of the freezer on Weds are not looking good :-( Apparently all of them have unusual cell division - so disappointing. They are taking the 6 remaining day 3 embryos out of the freezer this morning to see what happens with those. The quality all looked great to start with, then went downhill, so am not holding out much hope  

Transfer was originally scheduled for Sunday but this may be moved to tomorrow or Saturday now. 

Argh honestly it's just one thing after the other.

On top of that the old progesterone side effects are really kicking in - funny taste in mouth, strange dreams, feeling a bit sick and being grumpy with poor hubs!

Blah, another bad day on the IVF rollercoaster x


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh buddy sorry to hear this.Fingers crossed your other frosties thaw nicely 😀 
It is such a rollercoaster and it really does feel like one thing after another but hopefully that will be changing soon  
Poor hubs! They have it easy really so maybe deserve a little bit of grief lol. I asked the nurse of there were any side effects to the progesterone tablets and she said bloating well not sure of that's true as iv been a right snappy git lol.
I have my scan in the morning hopefully all is ok although I'm not getting my hopes up at all. I'm hopefully moving house on the first of May so I'm just so excited about that that this is kinda taking a back seat for me.I'm very lucky  to have something else to focus on! Although I have waited six years so this! Seems like after such a long rollercoaster things are finally looking up for me! 
Fingers crossed for you buddy really hope all your dreams come true xxxx


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks for your kind words ****** - you are right it really helps to have something else to focus on. Otherwise it just takes over your life! The down days are really rubbish but trying to keep my chin up and hold onto a bit of hope. Hope your scan has gone well this morning xx


----------



## RUBY123 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi boo, 
I had my scan on Tuesday and I was told the spotting is a period and what I had before maybe it's from D&C so I will be back in 10 days for a scan and repeat of immune test , I was wondering if there something wrong with immune , do they still go ahead with the transfer? . I hope everything is going well with you.


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Ruby,

My immune results came back, cytokines are fine but NK cells slightly raised, so I'm going in tomorrow to collect meds to treat this. They've said transfer will still go ahead on Monday. So if there are immune issues with you, they'll treat along side transfer x


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi boo yay for Monday .exciting times   do you think this weekend will drag or do you have plans to keep you busy? Xxx 
Buddy - have you got anything you can focus on? It may help? The down days are really hard   I hate the down days.
My update - went for scan this morning (which is always fun!) The lining is 7.9 and it has to be 8 but they said 7.9 is close enough so they are going ahead with the transfer on Thursday. Start the pessaries tomorrow.two tablets twice a day. So feeling slightly positive then I get a text from my friend (she doesn't know I'm going through IVF) stating how happy she is that she's due next week. It's like as soon as you start with a littlebit of hope or happiness someone comes along to pop your bubble xxx


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Honkiepink,

I'll be at the clinic on both sat and sun, so no other plans! Good that your transfer is still set for thurs, I'm sure your lining will thicken up more by then.

Buddy, any news on your embies? X


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi all- well I am currently taking my mind off things by watching The Bachelor, pure quality trash American TV solves everything, hehe!

5 of our remaining 6 day 3s survived, and 2 look like they may potentially be good to go.. They're going to call me first thing tomorrow morning with an update but it's highly likely they'll call me straight in and do a day 4 transfer tomorrow rather than a day 5 on Sunday as planned. We'll have to see tomorrow morning if we are thinking of putting 1 or 2 back. 2 is the preference due to quality of the embies but the increased risk of miscarriage worries me having been through 3 already. We shall see! 

Boo and ******, glad things seems to be progressing nicely! Every hurdle is like a big tick!

Xx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi buddy did you get called in today?xx 

How you doing boo? Still at the clinic?? Xx 

How are you ruby? Xxx 

Iv been packing since half 8 this morning!! Tired is not the word.got to get it all done tho as won't be able to do any lifting etc as from Thursday! Great excuse I'm loving it.what a beautiful day today I'm disappointed I have spent most the day inside packing,oh well will be worth it yay! Xxxx


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Hey ******, yep got the call first thing and went ahead with transfer- now have a nice little 4AB on board so the waiting/hoping against hope begins!!

I've missed the lovely weather too, just been laid up on the sofa most of the day and will probably try to do more of the same tomorrow! 

We moved last November, so exciting but soo much to do! It will definitely be worth it xx


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yay Buddy for being PUPO! Fingers crossed for you.

******, I had bloods this morning and started aspirin, dexamethasone, clexane and cyclogest. I'm back in the morning for more bloods and all being well, transfer will take place on Monday! X


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks Boo! That's really good and very exciting for Monday- will keep everything crossed for you- will be nice to have some company for the dreaded 2ww!

Xx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey buddy yay for little embie on board so exciting 🙌😘. Shame you missed the weather but sooooooo Worth it Xxx 

Let us know how you get on tomorrow boo will be thinking about you Xxx 

I have been packing all weekend!!  I can't believe  how much crap I have collected  over the years lol. Finished painting my furniture. I have been renovating a Welsh dresser and our dining room table ready for the new house.it's all done now which is good because as of Thursday no heavy lifting for me'!! Had a massive argument with the hubs today  think my hormones are a bit over the place. We are ok now thoug. I can't wait to move I'm so excited for a new house,everyone keeps saying oh new house new baby.yeah great.noone knows I'm going through this apart from my hubs and my best friend. My mum's not really interested and neither is my sister,thank god for counciling once a month lol. Sorry for essay lol Xxx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey everyone how you all doing?? 
It Seems FF has been down for a few days!! I had my frostie put in yesterday. Iv had really bad stomach pains all day   has anyone else had this?? Our little frostie was starting to hatch just before coming on board is this a good thing?? Xx


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi honkiepink. Congrats on being PUPO! I Aldo had my FET today! Have they given you an OTD? mines the 5th May. 

Sorry I can't give any advice on cramping. I havent had any at all. It could be a good thing though!?! Implantation maybe. And I'm sure I've heard hatching blast is the best as it has basically made it all the way and is fit n healthy! X


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi hanh. Also congrats to you on your PUPO!  my OTD is the 6th of May. Good news about the hatching but I'm really suffering with my stomach.it's not like period pain cramping more like at the top of my stomach just below my ribs?! How weird. It's still really uncomfortable this morning feels like tummy cramps like you get with diarrhoea (really sorry tmi!!) I think I had it last time but I am taking paracetamol, hopefully it will go soon. The dreaded 2 ww.  In other news our buyer now can't do the first so we are not sure when we are moving which is annoying as all of our things are in boxes lol xx


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Morning ladies!

****** and Hanh, congrats on being PUPO 

****** I think maybe it could be a reaction to being messed about with in the ET? Just your uterus doing its thing. I wouldn't worry. I had awful back pain until a couple days ago and I think it was from lying in an awkward position/being tense during ET.

I'm 7 days post transfer today- why does time go soo sloowly during the 2ww!! I'm not feeling too positive today as I didn't have any implantation bleeding and no pain exept a few crampy twinges. I'm 2 days before AF would usually show up and feeling the same as I normally would - bit grumpy, hotter overnight etc. OTD is Thursday 30th so hoping I can hold off on doing an early test. 

Boo/Ruby how are you both doing? 

Xx


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Morning!

Congrats to everyone being pupo! ******, I wouldn't worry too much about the cramping, as Buddy said, it's probably your uterus reacting to all that's gone on.

I had my transfer on Tuesday. I've got 2 little beans safely on-board, so fingers crossed! X


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Great news Boo. Everything crossed xxx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks guys that makes me feel better. You could be right as it seems to get worse when my bladder is full and when I eat. I'm just lying on the sofa it doesn't hurt as much when I lie down.
The 2 ww does drag!! Counting down the days buddy??!! Lol.
I got AF last time like 5 days before so I was only waiting a week before I kinda found out. Fingers crossed this time tho.
Yay for two beans boo. I'm jealous I wanted two hehe. If this doesn't work I'm going for two next cycle!! Xxxx


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

Wow everyone is moving forward now! 

Boo - exciting. When's your OTD? x

Thanks Buddy, yep it definitely goes slower! Its has been flying up til this point and suddenly I am thinking about it every 5mins and its dragging. Really  positive thoughts for you for the 30th! I also am trying to resist testing early this time as it really brought me down when I got a neg even though it was early last time. Gonna try stick it out too!

******...I hope the cramping is settling down!  Lots of r+r. Grrr house sales are such a pain, aren't they. Have a friend whose just moved after months of plan changes. Good luck hope it goes through soon!


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm beginning to realise why people get stressed out lol. We've just had our confirmed date of the 15th which is good as it's almost two weeks after OTD  so if it doesn't all work out I can throw myself into decorating the new house!!  It's really run down so needs a full renovation which is good if it's a BFN as I can get stuck in but if it's a BFP I can get the hubs to do it all lol.seems either way I win lol xx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

So I'm still on the sofa, stomach is still hurting but I am taking paracetamol every four and a half hours which is really helping. 
How's everyone doing?? Xx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Morning everyone. So a quick update.I am in hospital had to go to a and e at 6 yesterday morning as the pain was so emmense.Iv been on a drip all night.they are not sure what's wrong but think it's nothing to do with the frostie. They have to be careful what they are giving me.they had to do a pregnancy test and it was negative.Not to concerned as it's only been in four days!  How pants that this has happened just when I get my frostie on board. Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## Buddy72 (Dec 11, 2014)

Oh ****** you poor love!! NOT what you need on top on everything else. Sending lots of feel-better vibes and love to you. I really hope they get you sorted out and that you start to feel better/get to go home ASAP xxx


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

Sorry to hear that ******. Are you in a natural get? Or could it be OHSS related? Sending lots of love. Hope it clears up soon. You sod the right thing going in..

Xx


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

fet*


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

Sorry just seen your signature!.. 

Hope you're starting to feel better hun and they figure out what's wrong..

X


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi guys. Sorry for delayed reply have been a bit out of it on morphine lol. I'm just waiting for my prescription then can go home. Apparently my stomach has been producing to much acid so they are trying to neutralise it.can't get my head around how that can be the cause of all this but when I have milk I do feel a bit better. What a stressful time it's been. Can't believe  this decided to happen the day after frostie is on board. Hopefully this hasn't affected things.(slightly worried now) but only time will tell. I have got tomorrow off so sofa day for me then back to work Wednesday.  Hope everyone else is ok.How's the 2 ww coming along Xxxxx


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

One 5Aa frostie on board, everything went really well. Xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Well done Domgirl x I'm waiting for AF any day now to do our first natural FET


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks hopeful.
Not long now for you then.


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Fingers crossed for you  did you have a natural or medicated? it must feel funny knowing that your little snow baby is back home  

I just cant wait now... its been a long time coming to get to this point x


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

I had medicated hun.
Im just so pleased the lil snowling is back where it belongs feels like a dream been waiting 12 years to even get this far.  
Its gonna be a long 9 days lol 
Your be there soon hun not long now.


----------



## Argybargy (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me popping in!.. I've been reading through this thread and thought I'd say hi!. I have just had my day 2 scan yesterday so today is my first day of taking progynova (8mg) for 9 days. I started with 7 fertilised eggs but left with just one little frozen one making it to blastocyst. I am abit of sync with everyone on here.

But I just wanted to ask because I'm not really clear on what happens after you do the 9 day scan, in terms of how many scans and then when you would hope to do the transfer?. 

Hope everyone is doing ok thank you for sharing x


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi. Argybargy,
You take your progynova and then when you go for your next scan they hope for your lining to be 8mm thick and your follies are nice and small and no sign of ovulation if thats the case then you start taking your utrogestan however many days ur embie is prior to transfer. So if ur embie is a 5 day the u start your utrogestan 5 days prior to transfer.If your lining isnt thick enough then you usually continue to do regular scans until thick enough.


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

BFN for me, totally devastated.


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Really sorry boo. Was today otd?


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Yesterday, was told that according to my blood hcg levels, there was no sign of implantation.


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Really sorry to here this hun.


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Oh boo I'm so sorry to hear  your sad news. Sending massive hugs xxxx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hallo Ladies,

I just saw this thread and want to ask You something.
I am doing FET in May ( I am on the cycle buddy thread). Just wondering if You can take Ovitrelle during FET, as my doctor ( the  one who  guided my successful ivf cycle, but I am in a different situation and at a different clinic right now) said, Ovitrelle helps with the implantation and even gave me 1.5 doses. 
So, in a medicated fet, can you take Ovitrelle and at what point of the cycle? Just before you start the gestagene pessaries? Has anybody done this? 

Thank You for any opinion...

good luck to all of You ( think You aRe ahead of me) 

xx


----------



## triplespin (Dec 6, 2013)

Can I join too? I had my transfer on 29/4 and really itching to poas. I know it's far too early. I know my cervix position before AF v well and it's low and hard - so I have nearly lost hope. When is the earliest others are planning to test via beta or hpt? 

Boo: sorry to hear your news. It must be devastating especially an ARGC bfn. 

Nahla: sorry I can't help. I do know some clinics give hcg triggers even with fet, but mine didn't.


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi girls, 

Domgirl..how you doing? xx

Boo, so sorry to hear your news. Really big hugs.    Will you have a follow up consultation? x

Sorry Nahla i can't help much either as had a natural FET. Good luck for May!

****** how you getting on?!! hope things are going well. Have you caved and tested yet! xx

..as for me, I did cave, and i tested yesterday (8dp5dt) and again today (9dp5dt) adn...its a - faint but getting stronger-  !!
     
OTD is on Tuesday 5th. Soo    it keeps getting stronger! 

Sending lots of   girls i know there's going to be a few more on here before too long!

xxxxx


----------



## hanh (Aug 25, 2014)

triplespin - my bfp yesterday (at 8dp5dt) was only JUST visible. i think if i had tested any earlier it wouldn't have shown....maybe try and wait a few days so you don't have to go through the worry of a false negative. xx


----------



## triplespin (Dec 6, 2013)

Wow hanh - congratulations!! And not too long to go for your beta either. You can now enjoy the BH weekend.

Did you test with FRER? I hear it's the most sensitive and so wondering whether it would show up any earlier.


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hanh - Congratulations!!! I haven't tested yet!! Im not even tempted tbh. Iv got so much to do this weekend to keep me busy which is good. Im moving house in five days and testing in three!!! There is no sign of AF yet which is a good sign as last time It came early although that was a fresh cycle. My AF is due normally on the OTD which is the 6th (Wednesday) If im completely honest I dont think its going to work and I have not once got my hopes up. I know this may be hard for some people to understand but last time I got my hopes up and was devastated when it didnt work and I just couldn't go through that again. I am just so glad that I will have the new house to focus on if it doesnt work. Also I really want to donate my eggs next time. I feel that I have gone through this as I was supposed to help someone fufil their dream of becoming a mum  xxx

How are you Boo?? Did you test early?? xxxxx


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks girls. Still totally gutted, feeling very raw at the moment. We've booked a few days away, so looking forward to that. Got a follow up on the 27th, with the intention of starting a fresh cycle in June. 

Congrats hanh and good luck to everyone x


----------



## triplespin (Dec 6, 2013)

****** - you have nerves of steel and it's great that you have something to keep yourself busy and to look forward to. I agree with keeping expectations low and being pleasantly surprised but it's harder said than done. Even though I am mentally preparing myself for bfn - I am also hoping for a tiny miracle. 

Everyone on my climic's forum has been getting bfps on FET and I think statistically someone has to get the bfn and that must be ME!! 

Sorry to put a downer on everyone's spirits.

Good luck boo with your follow up. Hopefully argc will have all the right answers. Did you have a blastocyst transfer this time? Are you considering a fresh transfer because you don't have any frosties left or want to try a different approach? Have a lovely holiday. 

Lashings of baby dust to everyone


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Ladies yesterday i was on a real downer had the feeling it had not worked, today is a better day for me.  I cant stop eating   and i keep waking at night at stupid o'clock to go to the toilet. 
I had ET on 30th april so im 3 days past transfer day 4 including ET day. Not really had a big urge to poas because i dont want this to end, been waiting 12 years. Im hoping there has been lots of stickyness going on and my lil snowling has snuggled in well. 
Again congrats hannah and sorry to the ones thats had bfn it will be your turn next time   xx


----------



## Boo13 (Apr 3, 2013)

Both embryos were blasts, but we moved them from Oxford to ARGC, so I suspect we will be told that they can produce better embryos. We've got no frosties left, so have to do a fresh cycle now x


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

TRIPLESPIN - I suppose in a way I'm hoping for a tiny miracle but I just don't think its this time.I'm getting massive AF pains now and I'm snappy as hell lol. I truly believe I need to donate which is next time. I also think New perfect job, New perfect house and a new baby that's way to much to get. As I have found out the hard way my life is far from perfect.
Ahhh boo - June is only a month away - only?! - it will be here before you know it. A little holiday sounds exactly what you need. Time to spend quality time together and appreciate why you are going through this hard time.you love each other and want to extend that love   xxxxx 
Domgirl - keeping my fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Thank you honkiepink.
When is your otd? Xx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

The 6th. Literally three days!!! It is hard as you think if it's a BFP you have so much to look forward to but if it's a BFN you just want to know so you can deal with it and start thinking about your next cycle or the next step.
I'm getting AF pains like she's on her way.I came on early last time.at least if it's early I can deal with it. I used to get so upset every month when she appeared but now it symbolised the start of a new cycle so it's not as much of a negative for me as it used to be.
When's your OTD domgirl? Xx


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Yeh i guess thats a good way to look at it.
My otd is the 11th but thats because my 9th day after FET fall on the weekend.  Im 3dp5dt. Feeling abit giddy today.


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi ladies, I'm new to this thread. I had ET on 1st May so my OTD is Monday 11th May. Had 1 blast and 1 morula transferred. I had a natural cycle but had overtrille the week before ET. Ever since then I've had AF style cramps which is making me think I'm already out


----------



## Frosticle (May 3, 2015)

Hi Ladies

I'm new to this but having read all your posts I think I'll find it useful during my 2ww so please add me!

My situation sounds extremely similar to DomGirl, I think we may even have the same OTD! First IVF cycle started in Feb but had 12 Embies frozen due to risk of OhSS. 4 taken off ice and only one survived to day 5. Day 5 Blasto transfer 30th April so OTD 9th May! 

Had what I'm hoping is implantation bleeding yesterday and a strange burny/tingling sensation that seems to be running through my whole body today.  Had slight cramping yesterday but it's gone now along with the spotting. 

Finding your stories very inspiring 

Xxxx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Welcome frosticle fingers crossed for you xx 

It's so overwhelming having a little frostie on board isn't it   Xxx


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi forsticle. 
My otd is the 11th because my 9 days after et falls on the weekend xx
Are you still taking progynova and utrogestan?


----------



## Frosticle (May 3, 2015)

Oh that's disappointing.  I guess we are lucky ours opens on a Saturday.  We have had a few Saturday appointments.  It's a natural cycle.  No drugs at all since EC.


----------



## Frosticle (May 3, 2015)

Hi ******! Yes I've become quite attached to my little Frostie already.  I keep talking to him and that's what I nicknamed him. 💕❄


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Its exciting isnt it. Have you had the urge to poas yet? I havent as i dont want it to end.      my lil snowling has got nice and comfy and snuggled in well xx


----------



## Frosticle (May 3, 2015)

No I don't want to, I'll leave it to the professionals.


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

I have no urge to test. Tbh I really don't think it's worked for me this time. I don't know why but I just don't. Although everyday that goes past and AF hasn't arrived I feel my hopes rising up. Three more sleeps xxxx


----------



## Frosticle (May 3, 2015)

I'm only 3dpt....a few more days waiting and I may feel differently but I will not cave!!!! If I show any signs of wanting to pops, feel free to tell me off!


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Haha frosticle I will be slapping that wrist. It's hard not to as you just want to know but at least you know you get the correct answer when you do Xxx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the response ladies... 

Sarah 2009 I PMd You to ask when exactly you took Ovitrelle with FET. How many days before transfer? 

ladies in 2ww: when I got my bfp it was a fresh cycle and I had OHSS, so I knew quiteearly it had worked. but during fet symptoms are often not remarkable, so keep your faith... 

xx


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello ladies

I've come in here quite late on this found for my fet, I was on here during my fresh cycle in dec 2011 then my fet in February 2012, I then had a bfp 😀

I'm now in my waiting period. I'm at Herts and Essex clinic which is very nice, I go in on Friday to do blood test to see if I get my bfp again or not! 

I just wanted to say as it might give some of u hope... Last time I was in my 2ww I was due to test on the sat, being eager I tested on the fri I came out neg... The Friday I had a full on bleed I thought my af had started and I didn't work. Nonetheless I still tested on the sat and I came out positive!!! I did s million tests to be sure! Anyways I did get preg... So even if u test early and it comes out neg or u think I might have af be hopeful! Bcoz at the end that's all we have! I don't know if any of u believe in God or not but I believe that at the end God always gives a helping hand we just have to have hope faith and be patient xxx good luck to u all!!! Xxx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi everyone, hope you are all doing ok.

So after we had a freeze all due to risk of OHSS we had to wait for 3 AF's. Our 3rd AF arrived this morning so we are finally on our way to our first ever transfer! We are doing a natural cycle at Liverpool womens. 

Can anyone confirm from experience of a natural cycle whether you count 5 days beginning on the day you get a smiley ovulation? so say I get my smiley on 1st June would a 5 day transfer be on the 5th or 6th?


----------



## triplespin (Dec 6, 2013)

Daisy - thank you, stories like yours keep hope alive  how far along are you in your 2ww.

****** any urge to poas yet? Tomorrow is your OTD! How many dpt will you be then?

Hopeful sorry I can't help on natural fet as I had a medicated one. 

How is everyone else keeping up? I have no symptoms. I can't decide whether to poas at 8dpt and then go for official beta on 9dpt or just wait for beta on 9dpt. I only have on left over frer and on digi at home, so definitely not testing (wasting it) before then.


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Hopeful i cant help as i had medicated too.
Im now 5dp5dt. Had some pink mucusy blood yesterday (sorry tmi) but nothing after that. It really made me think it was all over. How is everyone else coping today? Thinking i may poas 8dp5dt Xx


----------



## triplespin (Dec 6, 2013)

Domgirl - pinky mucous sounds promising. Maybe some implantation bleeding?


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Its like pinky red. And im 5dp5dt    im driving myself   xx


----------



## triplespin (Dec 6, 2013)

Domgirl - I think it's a good sign and you have a v good quality embie on board! It has to work


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks triplespin i do hope so xx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi guys eeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkk one more sleep. It will be 13dpt.  Iv not tested yet and not even been tempted. I still have no AF which is a good sign as it came early last time but I still don't think it's going to work. I will tell you now if I get a BFP tomorrow I'm going to have the shock of my life!! In other news I'm moving house in three days!!! I am so excited for house move!!!
How you coping triplespin??!!
Domgirl it's good that sign that it's stopped!!  Symptom spotting drives you crazy doesn't it.
I have had no symptoms at all. A few AF pains but apart from that nothing at all xx


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Well done for not caving honkiepink
I know i shouldnt of done. But i tested and it was neg. 
I know i know its still way to early 5dp5dt not even the hcg is secreted yet  Xx


----------



## itonlytakes1 (May 11, 2010)

Hi all, sorry to cut in on this thread but not sure if im in right place. Im due  to start down regging next week transfer end may hopefully. Will there be another place for me to post, thanks 😊


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Tut tut domgirl lol. Only joking. Each to their own. Test everyday if it makes you feel better. I think yes you could start getting excited or it could go the other way. I'm happy living in the bubble of there could be a chance. Can't believe I get to test in the morning!! 
I know its hard but I would try and prepare yourself for either outcome. Plan something fun you can do that you wouldn't be able to do if you got a positive. Like go to a theme park or sit in a Jacuzzi . I find preparing yourself with things that can make good memories is key. There's so much you can't do if its a positive so try doing those things. Have dippy eggs and soliders or pallela lol. I hope this is making sense. I'm not trying to bring anyone down but I found my first negative so hard to deal with that I tried to look at things from a different angle this time and I found its really helped me.
Itonlytakesone - I think this is the right thread if your having a frostie put back in in may? Xx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Morning all. So I think iv got a BFP. I don't believe it though. I need to do another test to be sure. At the moment  I am in shock!! This is not what I expected at all. Don't want to get to excited until I have tested again!! Xx


----------



## triplespin (Dec 6, 2013)

Yay!! Bfp and new house! Do you go for an official beta now? How many dpt did you test?


----------



## Frosticle (May 3, 2015)

How exciting!!!


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Whispering congrats honkiepink. 
Afm well still got the pale pink blood when i wipe. Phoned clinic and waiting for a cool back. I think its been over for me since day 4 when it all started  xx


----------



## Firststeps (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello Ladies, just wondering if I can join the roller coaster 
Congratulations Honkiepink on your PFP ✨
Good luck to everyone else who is due to test soon ✨

AFM: I had my FET yesterday, I have two three day embryos on board I am due to test on the 20th may which is the day after my birthday, hoping for the best birthday present . I told myself that this time during the 2ww I  wouldn't spend my life looking on the Internet,  don't think I made 10 minutes. Got into the car and started researching Embryo grading. 
Hoping that I can provide help and support to others


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'm still in shock. I need to do another test before I believe it!! Iv just spoken with the nurse and she said she knew because of me being in hospital last week!! Crazy!!! Iv got a scan on the 24th. Thank you everyone for your support xxxxx 

Chin up domgirl there's still time xxxx


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks honkiepink.   xx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello all. So I bought a clear blue and it's a BFP.  I can't believe it. No symptoms whatsoever!! I just don't believe it. Domgirl last week when I was in hospital they had to do a test and it was negative and a week later it's positive so it can happen please don't give up yet xxxx


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

How many days past would you of been im now 6dp5dt xx i just feel its all over still have pink/tan blood . What where u in hosp for again si much going on in my head xx


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Has anyone had pink tan blood for 3 days running. Its driving me mad is this a sign of letting me down gently or could there still be hope im driving myself    xx as if we dont suffer enough with infertility let alone showing all this blood.


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Honkiepink congrats that's really good news!!!

I've got my otd on Friday I have to go in for blood test, but I'll still do hpt too lol, I did one the other day and it came out negative, but ik ew it would be too early to tell! With my first even one day made a difference from neg to pos!! 

Hope ur all ok, I've been getting cramps and my boobs are so sore typical signs for af but it could be all the meds too!


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

Is anyone on here doing an FET in May? I had an ICSI round in April but due to wayyyy too many eggs (33!!!) and subsequently, high progesterone, it was decided that an ET would nto be wise so they injected 25 eggs and we got 17 day 1 embies on ice. Going to have our first FET in about 2 weeks I suspect as on day 4 of new cycle - can anyone help me out with approximate time lines? We are doing a natural cycle so I assume more like 10 days until the ET. We have asked for 8 embies to be thawed and then the horrid wait to see how many get to day 3/5.

Also, I am on nothing but very mild thyroid pills that I have been taking for months on docs recommendation. Apart from the trigger before ET is there anything else they will want me to take to make my nest more receptive for an embryo?

Sorry about all the questions. Nervous first timer here!


----------



## triplespin (Dec 6, 2013)

Aww domgirl - it must be stressful not knowing but I wouldn't worry about the pinkish discharge. What progesterone support are you using? Could it be irritating your cervix lining? Good luck for OTD - only 4 more day to go!


----------



## Domgirl (Oct 26, 2014)

Thanks triplespin. Im on utrogestan. The clinic said it could well be them irritating my cervix too but i tested today also and still a bfn xx 7dp5dt


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Sending hugs Dom. I agree with triplespin it could well be irritating you. 
Thanks daisy xxx 
How are you tripespin xxx


----------



## triplespin (Dec 6, 2013)

Dom which hpt are you using? 7dpt is sill quite early and only the most sensitive hpt would pick it up and even then it's not guaranteed. Hopefully you can avoid testing owe the weekend. 

****** thanks for asking - I am going for official beta testing just now so will know by the afternoon. What are next steps for you? When do you have your beta?


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Tulip83. I had 36 eggs retrieved earlier this year and transfer was cancelled due to risk of OHSS. We had 18 days 5 and 6 embryos frozen. We were told we had to wait for 3 AF's before they.would go ahead with a transfer which is now two weeks away. So I start testing for ovulation next week then when I get an early morning smiley the transfer will be 6 days later xxx


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

HI Hopeful, thanks for the message  I am surprised that they told you to wait to cycles and I wasn't told to wait at all...hope they are not rushing it with me. Wow 2 weeks for you? I estimate I will be around the same time so it would be fab to keep in touch throughout the 2ww


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello everyone...I am on the cycle buddies May/June board. I am doing FET, too. 
Just wanted to say,

Tulip, we will be about the same time. I am doing a medicated FET, started with estrogen on wednesday, so think ET will be in about 2 weeks. I have got 2  8-cell frosties. 
And I was allowed to continue right after my fresh cycle, got my bfn, waited until af arrived, went to scan day 4 and again day 5 as lining was too thick initially and then continued. I think it depends on 19 lining 29 size of the ovaries and if there are any cysts you have to wait 3) risk of OHSS maybe? And, of course, it also depends on your psychological Situation. in my first clinic the doctor told me, they usually wait 1 cycle, just because you can mentally deal with everything. When I told him I would prefer to move on, he agreed. 

xx 

Nahla


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

HI Nahla,
Wonderful, another cycle buddy as yes, I should be ET in about 10 to 14 days. Good to know you have done it after a cycle, I did go for a scan and they said everything was good to go ahead so on a natural cycle for this FET round. Good luck to you and all of us


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Tullip, if You want, join also the cycle buddies may/june thread...I am posting mainly there, also lots of nice ladies...I just found for me this thread is a bit ahead and most ladies will get their result much earlier than me...but is always great to talk to others who are also doing FET. I decided to do a medicated cycle, as my natural cycle is 35 days, so a bit unclear when my Ovulation will take place. Not sure, which Version is the better one, if You read in Internet, outcome is the same. Anyway, I hope for us it will be positive  
Hopeful, You will probably be a bit ahead of us. good luck, ladies...


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Tulip and Nahla, looks like we will be cycling almost together  

It's routine at my clinic Liverpool Women's to wait for 3 cycles to pass if they collect 20 or more eggs... The wait has been horrible for me and I'm just so looking forward to it now


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi hopeful,  20 eggs is a lot...so I guess ist because of the high risk of OHSS? 

positive vibes to all of us.....


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Nahla, yes it's due the increased risk if you were to go on and get a positive. I actually got 36 eggs and have 18 day 5 and 6 frosties xxx


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hello ladies 

So as u know I've been getting very bad period pain cramps and sore boobs, I did a test this morning as there was a faint line!!!! I went to my clinic they did a blood test so they've confirmed.... Bfp!!! 😆😀😀😀😄😄😄

I hope everything works for u all too! 

I've got my 7 week scan later this month so fingers crossed it should be all ok!!!


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Also forgot... Since this morning I've been nauseating very badly throughout the day non stop! 😖


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

hopeful, wow so many! how many are you going to thaw? 

daisy: huge congratulations!


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

We were so surprised but I was sore leading up to the egg collection looking back! We are going to thaw one at a time as we are fortunate that they are all very good quality. Our clinic does give the option of refreeze so we could go for two xxx


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Congratulations daisy Xxx 
Triplespin - what is beta (I'm still learning the ff lingo!! Lol) how are you doing?? Xxx 
Dom - how are you?? Haven't seen any posts, really hope your ok Xxx  
So we are all moved in!! Which is great but my gosh it's been stressful. Still not completely unpacked but getting there!!  As for BFP - boobs are getting sore and I am a bit snappy.poor hubs.Not sure if it's hormones or if he's just doing my head in with the stress of the move lol xx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hopeful, never heard of refreezing...do the embies survive the process twice?


----------



## triplespin (Dec 6, 2013)

Daisy - huge congratulations!! Symptoms are always great. 

Domgirl - one more day? How are you keeping?

****** - good luck with the move. You have a lot on your plate. Beta is the beta hcg blood test which confirms a pregnancy. I had it done on Friday and so far so good but I need to repeat it on Monday to ensure that the numbers are doubling at an appropriate rate. It is an indication of viability of a pg.


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey triple, hospital never said anything about a blood test. I have an internal scan on the 24th to check things.Maybe they will do a blood test then??!! I thought it was weird that they just accepted my result and that was it lol xx


----------



## triplespin (Dec 6, 2013)

****** - every hospital / clinic is different. Are you with NHS? Also my case is different as I have multiple miscarriages with immune issues so I am being monitored closely as I usually don't make it past 6 weeks unfortunately. Good luck for the scan on the 24th! Isn't that a Sunday?


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello

Do you mind if I join the thread? I am having a natural fet cycle this month. So have to go in from Wednesday morning onwards until lh surge is detected.  As long as it doesn't fall that I need the transfer on a weekend then hoping all goes smoothly. I'm thinking surge will be around Sunday, Monday, Tuesday next week and then transfer on the Wednesday,  Thursday,  Friday.

This is my first attempt at a natural cycle with no drugs after 2 failed medicated fet.


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Nahla, I guess they can never guarantee that any embies will survive the first or second thawing process but they will definitely attempt it with your permission x


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Hey triple,  I asked the hospital today and they said they don't do bloods. They said that a pregnancy test is accurate enough. Yeah it's a Sunday. I preferred that as don't need to take time off work Xx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Max, welcome and good luck! I tried one natural cycle in the past, but my problem is my 35 day cycle, so medicated is much easier. dont really know what is better actually...

honkiepink: to see Your success story gives me hope...I always thought chances with FET are smaller than with fresh cycle. 

hopeful: good to know...but I have just 2 frozen embies and will put both back at once. but who knows, maybe in future I will be in the situation ( I hope I wont have to do it again, but who knows) 

triplespin: from your signature I can see that You are on different drugs this time...fingers crossed that will change the situation for You and LO sticks well


quick question: how thick should the lining be for ET in a fet? what is minimum, optimum and maximum thickness? Anybody knows? 

xx
good night girls....


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Nahla

I think some clinics like it to be at least 8mm, but I know my clinic are happy with 7mm.  Not sure what the maximum is though. When is your lining scan?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Max, they told me to do it day 12 of estrogen, but I am afraid its too late and my lining will be too thick ( I started with 2 mg estrogen daily, increased after 4 days to 4 mg and will increase after 4 days again to 6 mg,.,that seems a lot to me without control). so I made an appointment to my gynecologist at day 7 and 12 and will ask clinic if everything is on track after that. ( my clinic is in Denmark, so wont go there until ET). when were your controls in your previous cycles, how much estrogen do you take and did you take a trigger shot as well?


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm not sure who was asking but yes they can freeze twice. In our case they froze all on day 1 as they said when there is no chance of doing et that month they get better results if they freeze the enbies day one then when we are ready they will take out as many as we want and allow for 2-4 days in the hope one or more turn to blastocysts. We have decided to take out 8 of the 17 and if we end up with more than 1 blast they will re freeze whatever we are not using.

I'm a bit worried as on natural get but have not been given anything to take such as estrogen but see other people have :-( just been told will get a trigger shot at a specific time!


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Just a thought... I have always been advised that the later the embryo is frozen the better, as the embryologist has had chance to observe and because the embryos have already been strong enough to make it to day 5 or 6. We have 18 day 5 and 6 frozen.

I am doing our first natural FET this month and we are taking absolutely no medication at all like you Tulip and I have wondered why others are on estrogen support etc. To be honest, I have questioned lots of decisions made by our clinic throughout this process but everything has gone well thus far, so we trust them to know what is best for us. I think thats the downside of reading forums sometimes because its natural to question why you arent having the same treatment as others - even though we are all completely different! 



Tulip83 said:


> I'm not sure who was asking but yes they can freeze twice. In our case they froze all on day 1 as they said when there is no chance of doing et that month they get better results if they freeze the enbies day one then when we are ready they will take out as many as we want and allow for 2-4 days in the hope one or more turn to blastocysts. We have decided to take out 8 of the 17 and if we end up with more than 1 blast they will re freeze whatever we are not using.
> 
> I'm a bit worried as on natural get but have not been given anything to take such as estrogen but see other people have :-( just been told will get a trigger shot at a specific time!


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

I think each clinic has their own opinion as well so when they said best to freeze on day one, considering their excellent success rates we were in no position to disbelieve them. Correct re forums, which is why I intend to stay away from ET to test date


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

I think I will follow your lead on the staying away during 2WW! Will be hard though


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes I am sure I will only last a couple of days lol but I am going to give it a go (complete social media blackout really)


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi I wanted to check hcg levels... I gotta bfp on Friday but yday had go a&e as had spotting and lots of pain, they did a scan they couldn't see anything! They said it's either all ok and hidden away too small... Miscarriage or ectopic! Levels were 365... Got another blood test 2moro! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Nahla

I took the same as you on my first fet cyle, plus an extra week at 6mg  and then another week at 12mg but also had to wear a 100mg oestrogen patch too. (So 4 weeks on oestrogen in total) Did eventually mange to get to 8.5mm. But on my second fet cycle I was taking 12mg and a patch for 4 weeks but onky reached 6mm . I think my body didn't like the synthetic hormones so this is why I am trying a natural non medicated cycle this time. Didnt have any trigger shot though?


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Max: the trigger shot I am doing on my own... not telling my doctor about it. when I conceived my ds, the doctor told me to take 1 1/2 doses of ovitrelle ( fresh cycle) as this obviously helps implantation. and it worked... after soo many failed attempts. I swear on it. and at least it does no harm. just wondering when to take it, thinking about the day when I start gestagen. as natural as possible... 

tulip and hopeful, are you jokibg? you dont really want to leave me alone in 2ww? so far I have always managed not to test early... but a bit of talking would be nice anyway... 

xx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Max: it was a different clinic... and I swear on the doctor there he was great! just couldnt go back there as I am in a different private situation...


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Nahla, I am going to try my best as I think I would drive myself mad on these forums but not too sure if I will succeed!


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hopeful, for me its the opposite. without talking to others I would go crazy...


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

Nahla I will most likely fail to abstain anyway  just want to try not to obsess during the 2ww which I know I will be tempted to do lol


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi Daisy17, I got my BFP yesterday and my levels were 365 so very similar. Did the clinic give you your hcg results Friday? How did your blood test go today?


----------



## Emily79 (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, hoping to join in here as due to start our 2nd fet in the next week, you ladies may all be a bit further along however..is any cycling around this time, as you can see this is our second fet following a miscarriage after our first one last year, apprehensive but exited to get going! 😊


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi Emily, I am preparing for FET with ET possibly next week...maybe thursday or friday. So a bit ahead of You. Welcome and good luck. 

xx


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Well I got my results back last night from blood test yday... They wouldn't tell me the hcg levels?!?! 😕 but said they have dropped a bit! So I called my clinic and they said it sounds strange they wouldn't tell me but sounds like I've got an ectopic. So I have to go again 2moro see how they are then they'll decide, I'm so heartbroken can't believe this is happening! 😔😥


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Daisy, so sorry...this is heartbreaking. cant believe they did not tell you the Level. can You call again? Ist your right to know the result...Keep positive, as Long as they wait for another day, there is still hope I guess?


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

So I called the hospital again! The lady on the phone wasn't from early pregnancy unit... But she was kind enough to look up my record and tell me my hcg from yday! So Sunday it was 374, I got told 365! Yesterday's hcg was 300.8 so it has dropped! I'll have to see what 2moros is! So nervous about all this... It's causing problems now with me and hubby too he's been called into work extra hours and I'm meant to be resting and taking it easy! That's not happening!


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

I think he's just nervous and stressing out about this too esp with the finances situation! Anyway I'll have to just wait and see what happens! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

Daisy17, I'm  Keeping everything crossed that all works out ok for you tomorrow


----------



## daisy17 (Sep 13, 2011)

I had my blood test again today, they called earlier and said the level has now dropped to 135. So they said it is a miscarriage.😢😔 

I have to stop my meds then the bleed will come, I've got to go again next week to see if it's got to 0 and to check everything is clear. 

I have to accept what's happened, I called my clinic they said to wait for another period then we can start again! 

So I wish u all the best, hopefully I'll see some of u around on the pregnancy board! 

Good luck!


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

So sorry to hear this news Daisy17


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Daisy, I am so sorry! a cyber hug  and good vibes for your next cycle.....


----------



## honkiepink (Apr 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear this daisy. Fingers crossed for you for next cycle xxxxxx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

mMax
Tulip
Hopeful,

how are You? no news on here....hope you are all fine preparing for ET?

I have a scan on monday and hopefully will start Crinone then....my calculation is that ET will be around thursday....
I dont remember how it wirks really, how long usually do you stay on estrogen? just until ET or for 2 ww? 

xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Nahla, I'm gold thanks hope you are too. Sorry I can't help with your question as I'm doing a natural FET. I hope to get my solid smiley on ovulation test this Monday and then have transfer 5 days later xxx


----------



## Max 2012 (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello everyone

Daisy sorry to hear your news. 

I'm still going in every morning for bloods but no surge detected yet. I'm hoping for it to show on Sunday, Monday or Tuesday with transfer being 3 days later on the Wednesday, Thursday or Friday? I'm on day 10 now of an average 25 day cycle so hopefully it will be soon.


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi Nahla, I'm natural fet too so on nothing until ET then on puregon (I think it's called that). Waiting for my ovulation spike which should happen anyway now so I expect ET will be next sat or Monday latest, will update when I know more


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hallo Ladies,

hope You are all fine...
I have my lining scan tomorrow morning and hope to get a date for ET then...

xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

I have finally got my positive ovulation smiley this morning!   plan on calling my clinic this morning to book transfer


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

Ah ladies, nothing comes easy with IVF! FET cancelled for this cycle as follicle not big enough / no ovulation spike. I guess we were being a bit too hopeful thinking my cycle would be fine the month after EC of 33 eggs but it looks like my poor ovaries need a break so we will try again next month. So frustrating and feel like our lives have been on hold for so long but at the same time we really must wait until everything is receptive for an embryo so wait we will! Good luck to you all and I'll be back mid June x


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hopeful, thats great, we might be ET buddies...what stage are your icebabies at? mine are 8 cell/ 3 day ones, and my ET will be on friday. Just booked acupuncture before to make sure I am really relaxed....

Tulip: sooo sorry for You, I know how You must feel. I am always somebody who wants to move on quickly and make sure, something happens, the waiting makes me too nervous. have you thought about a medicated cycle? Its possibly easier to plan and the outcome is the same, if You believe statistics


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Nahla, we have 18 day 5 and day 6 embies frozen. So we are going to transfer a 5 day 5AA this Tuesday afternoon. I literally cannot sit down with excitement!!! 

Looks like our 2WW will overlap!


----------



## Tulip83 (Feb 11, 2014)

Hi nahla, thanks Hun, going to try next month natural then if we have the same issue we will move to medicated


----------



## Minimac (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi, I'm about to have my first scan for my natural FET on Friday but I cam out with a mouth ulcer earlier in the week. I've been feeling in tip top health for the last 6 weeks, so it's ironic that it has to happen now. I think I'm run down due to work and  probably the general stress of IVF! Has anyone else had this happen?  Is it something I should worry about? 

Thanks


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hopeful, so you have got 18 chances before You need another fresh cycle...incredible! I am sure this will turn out well for You....out OTD will just be 2 days apart....for me the 2 ww is the worst part of the whole treatment....doing nothing, just waiting....reall not looking forward to it  but its great that I am not alone with this,...

Minimac, sorry, no experience on this, but I would guess it is not important. the thing is that You are not allowed to take most of the drugs, so maybe ask your doctor before. Sorry I cant really help


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

tulip, I wish You all the luck in the world....  and that You can start in june with fet...


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

seems like almost everybody has left this thread....

anyway, I am off to ET tomorrow....   hope my littl icebabies survive the thaw


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi ladies, just a quick me- post... had et today. 2 good- looking 11- and 12 cell embies on board... just hope at least one of them sticks. does anybody know if it counts as day 4 transfer? defrosted yesterday at 8 cell stage, frozen day 3, put back today...?


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

Hi Nahla, can't say I'm sure on what day embie that counts as well done you anyway! How are you feeling now xxxx


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

Hopeful, I feel good, just that I still have a bad cold and had to use my nose drops last night, otherwise I would not have slept anyway...I know it is not recommended during pregnancy, but I thought a sleepless  night  and lack of oxygen would maybe be worse...will try to avoid it but at night its just impossible...and I thought, the embie is surely not yet implanted, so it maybe has no impact? the other thing is that I am coughing recurrently and always thinking, the embies will slip out....I know that this is not like,y to happen, but I cant put my mind at rest about that. 
how about You? You know what? I think we are the only teo communicating on here....would you like to change the thread and come with me to the May/June cycle buddies? lots of nice ladies on there....and its a fast moving thread. You may well be in the middle of the time frame with your dates as well. 

xx


----------



## Hopeful3429 (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm sure it won't affect embie, such bad timing  I find adding some fresh lemon to boiling water and inhaling really soothing for blocked sinoses. I have just got over a bad cold. I wouldn't worry about the coughing just make sure you are taking enough medicine to help your throat feel better. You must be so excited! I'm feeling nervous for this Tuesday, we have waited a long time to get to this point. I can't believe that I will actually have my embie back home this week. Moving over to May/June sounds good, let's go!


----------



## Nahla (Aug 20, 2012)

just realized... Max are You still there too? Do You want to move over  as well?


----------

